
Show HN: Jet, my Mac calendar app to help you keep in touch across time zones - dv_says
https://www.mornings.com/jet/
======
dv_says
OP here. Spending the last couple of years abroad, I found myself wishing for
an app that combined a calendar and a world clock. Scheduling phone
calls/chats across time zones while double-checking your calendar could be
quite a chore!

I built this app in Swift over the last couple of months and would love to
hear what you think.

Below are some promo codes for HN. To redeem, open Mac App Store, and click
"Redeem" on the right. If they're all gone, just drop me an e-mail and I'll be
happy to give you another.

    
    
        WELRJK474JLH
        9EWL4X4RANRL
        H79NF3W9NFAJ
        3MNEJ6EK3EH3
        M3X9KEWXJXM9
        WFHJMLXYNP33
        TP6L4HPLM7W4
        W73HF7RAK7WH
        PKLMM9RXLFRA
        A3ER7AAEF4TP
        TJA6KA9X36NA
        7KKM9FAXR6FN

~~~
kolev
Thanks for the gift! This is a nice app for distributed teams, just one
suggestion: I work in 3 zones (sometimes in even more), so, it would be nice
to be able to see more than just one extra time zone at a time.

~~~
joshcrowder
+1 I need to be able to handle 3-5 most days

~~~
dv_says
Thanks for the feedback! Definitely very useful for feature planning.

------
drglitch
Outlook for mac (gasp!) and windows, which i find to be a really great
email/calendar client, has a feature to turn on second timezone display
directly in cal view.

For windows users, taskbar clock also shows multiple tzs via simple setting.

Aside from that, the app looks pretty sleek!

------
segphault
Really nice-looking application. I don't have as much use for it today, but I
would really have loved this back when I was a journalist and had to regularly
schedule briefings with foreign companies in different timezones.

------
tylerpachal
(Being picky here) Do you think you could change the magnifying glass to an
calendar icon? It took me a little while to figure out how to get to next week
without scrolling all the way there.

Really liking it so far.

~~~
dv_says
Thanks for the feedback! That icon is something I'd like to improve as well.

------
stephenr
On iPhone so I can't try this out right now. Do calendar entries in this end
up in Calendar.app/iCloud/etc?

~~~
dv_says
Yes! The app shows all events from Calendar (including iCloud) and instantly
syncs back there if you add an event.

~~~
stephenr
Some feedback now I've tried it out (for just a few minutes)

The lack of "double-click to add an entry <here>" is unintuitive - I've got
_very_ used to that action in iCal/Calendar. I would imagine that anything you
can do to replicate the built-in calendar interaction would be a bonus.

Im slightly confused about who makes this app. This page is from "Mornings",
but everything in the App store and in the App itself reference "Ready Tap
Go".. I think the app is great, but I'd feel more comfortable if I knew whose
App I'm giving access to my calendar data

~~~
dv_says
Thanks for taking a look!

Double-clicking to add events and more consistent branding are definitely on
my to do list. Mornings is a suite that will include more productivity apps
(in the works!)

------
toomuchtodo
Google Calendar integration on the roadmap?

~~~
stephenr
It appears to use the system's calendar APIs, so if you add your google
calendar in "Internet Accounts" I'd assume it will show up?

